# Names and pictures of the peoples who won in b5 class



## CrAZY_EuRo (Mar 5, 2009)

wanted to know the names who won in the b5 classes yesterday?


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

P_q got 2nd with te black b5 and marcmiller got 3rd with the silver b5 on sawblades I believe


----------



## Disco.Potato (Jan 24, 2011)

Paul's b5 the b6 s4 cab and that b5 avant on ccws all placed not sure of the order.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Paul got 2nd and the B6 S4 Avant that took first is his father's. Paul's brother Steve took 3rd in other Audis with his TT vert as well :thumbup:


----------

